# Hot tub gazebo



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well here is my latest project for a customer. It is not finished yet but after five days I have reached the roofing beams and it should be almost finished by the weekend. It was all made from treated timber and fabricated on site.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work Mailee, I bet the customer will be very happy!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very NICE Mailee

Neat template to put the pattern in the 2 x 12 stock...key holes pocket screws or dowel pins or biscuit joining and some outside glue holding the 2 x 12 to get the mass ?
One more question in the 1st. snapshot is that a lap joint template you are using on the 2 x 12" ?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Some mighty fancy work there Mailee. Good job!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> key holes pocket screws or dowel pins or biscuit joining and some outside glue holding the 2 x 12 to get the mass ?
> One more question in the 1st. snapshot is that a lap joint template you are using on the 2 x 12" ?


Thanks for the comments guys, nice to have praise from fellow professionals. Well Bob, the timber is 4" and is held together with biscuits, lots of them! The jig I am using is my tennoning jig for long lengths of timber. I normally use a vertical jig in the workshop but with these lengths being almost 12' I would need to be pretty tall.  It is a simple matter of cutting one side and then turning the timber over and cutting the other cheek. Fitted quite well with just a little trimming on the fit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back Mailee

Can't wait to see it done,,, are you going to put the red tile on the roof the same as the house ?

I would like to ask if you don't mind what will this gazebo cost in total and how many hours will you have in it.... ??
One more question will it have screens or glass or just a open type ? on the sides...

Keep posting the pictures, it's going to be a great gazebo and you should great a nice tip on this job   or a nice dinner/BBQ ... 


----


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well Bob, it is going to have red shingles on it, notwooden ones but the bitumen type so it shouldn't look out of place with the surroundings. I am not too sure on the total cost as the cutomer has supplied the timber but he did tell me it cost around £500 and I am charging him another £500 for the build, (cheap I know) but he has stated there is going to be a good tip at the end so he must be impressed.  As for the time spent on it I am not too sure of this but have been there since Saturday working from around 9am to about 7pm each day, I just enjoy doing it so don't really keep score. It is not my full time job as I am employed but do get lots of work. Here is the latest update from today:
There are going to be two opening windows in two sides of the roof as you will see from the pictures and I completed the openings for them today. I also managed to get two sides of the roof sheeted although it was getting late and time to eat. Will post more tomorrow and keep you all updated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mailee

Cheap I guess that's about 10.oo US bucks a hour so far if my math is right...
Of what I see that's about a 5,000.oo gazebo if not more but if you like doing it that counts for alot.

Most on jobs sites like this one are norm. 500 for stock and a 1000.00 for labor...I'm not to sure what E500 is in US dollars...

But keep the pictures coming


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice work mailee
I like the design you used in the corners.
It really gives it a nice look.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I know it is cheap but I do enjoy doing it so that makes up for it. Well today got off to a bad start as the cutomer forgot to leave the keys to the bar where my tools are! (not only this but the tea making facilities are in there too!) I finally got started at lunchtime 12am and managed to get all the roofing boards on and ended the day by getting all the felt fitted too! Tomorrow I will fit the shingles and hopefully the facia boards. I am praying I get this far as the customer is entertaining tomorrow evening in the hot tub!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would work LATE tomorrow it should be entertaining and maybe a free shot now and than..  

I see you got all the firewood put away and the place clean with a hose job  or did it rain....


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Rain stopped play today I am afraid and I spent most of the time inside of the structure instead of on top!
I did manage to get two sides covered in shingles in between the rain so not a complete waste. I covered up the two roof lights before I left so the customer could use it tonight. I will try again tomorrow and pray for better weather.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

very nice work mailee, i am looking to build a gazebo for our property kinda like that, im sure it wont be as fancy, and it will take twice as long since im not a Good Builder.
Jeff


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well rain stopped play again today but I did manage to get all the shingles on the roof apart from the ones which run down the ridges. I took this picture of it in between the rain showers. I will see what tomorrow holds in respect of the weather.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mailee really some nice work. How long did it take you to complete. Really a nice big project.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Glenmore, As far as I have got due to the weather it has taken a full week. I started the build on Saturday morning and had to finish due to the weather on Sunday afternoon. Mind you I was working from 9 am to around 8.30pm each day! I still have to return to the job once the weather breaks to fit the facia, some trellis and the roof windows. I will also have to fit some log lap to the two rear sides. At the moment there are flood warnings for our area so it looks like it may be a while yet.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well the weather has improved enough this weekend to continue on the gazebo and this is what I have managed to complete. I now have another trellis to make for the lower side and we are waiting delivery of some log lap to board the back and right side. Once the window fitter has been I may also have some tidying up around the windows to complete. It is finally nearing completion I am glad to say.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mailee, you did a very good job!

Thank you for all of the pics of the progress...


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well it is finished at last and here is a picture of the proud owner to prove it. 
I also installed him a drinks shelf and a bracket for his flat screen TV. I wil have more work from him in the future as he has asked me to extend his decking too. :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Job Mailee

You should be proud also 

May I ask a question Please, and I'm not being be a smart ass justing why didn't you use the bubble type windows ? I see you put in a small fall to the ones you put in so water can drain and run off the wndow and the roof but just asking why not..
Most would made a frame around the window and on top of the roof line and move the water around the window frame and not let it get to the glass or the frame just asking... 

The bubble type are hard to see the Stars at night but they do let the light in and are water tight... 








mailee said:


> Well it is finished at last and here is a picture of the proud owner to prove it.
> I also installed him a drinks shelf and a bracket for his flat screen TV. I wil have more work from him in the future as he has asked me to extend his decking too. :sold:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

No problem Bob. I am afraid the windows were not my choice and were fitted by a window company. I was surprised to find tat the windows had been fitted flush with the roof and no allowance had been made for the felt overlapping the frames! My customer is going to have words with the company over it. I did the best I could lapping the felt and shingles over the edge of the frame and sealing it around the outer edge but couldn't guarantee it would be watertight. My original plan was to have roof lights set into the openings which would sit above the roof line and have the felt taken up around the framework to duct the water away from it. So much for window fitters I guess. Still they did say if there were any problems they would sort them so we will see.


----------

